# lsmod hangs up

## zubb

Whats wrong: if I run lsmod, it hangs up. I guess that none from rmmod/modprobe does not work either. 

None of them does not process error messages if I run it. Also Ctrl+C cant stop them  :Smile: 

Possible reason (I am sure that it trurly): Recently I have some wierd issue with kernel. 

So just to create defalult config (make defconfig), and adjust it to my needs.

So I am sure that make defconfig turned on some option that brakes lsmod functionality.

However I lack knowledge/luck to fix this issue.

I will post kernel config and dmesg output in few minutes

----------

## zubb

kernel config

dmesg

----------

## krinn

```

# # CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_LOAD is not set
```

worth trying it

----------

## zubb

Thanks for reply!

Yesterday I played a bit with kernel config, and compiled a new kernel. Now lsmod works  :Razz:  , however *CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_LOAD*  option is still turned off.   :Question: 

New config

----------

